# My 2 Cents on Steinhart Ocean One Professional Watch



## watchmetal

This review is about a German Steinhart Ocean One Professional Swiss made Blue face and ceramic bezel divers watch.

Prolog: Introductory of myself. I'm a metallurgist and mechanical engineer with two Ph.D.'s in the science field. When I look at a watch I look for surface roughness characteristics of the machined metallic materials being use and the accuracy of which the item was implemented.

In the Tool & Die trade they use what is called an electroformed microfinish comparator gauge to judge surface roughness for irregularities of produced by cutting action of a tool edges and abrasive grains.

After working in the trade for 38-years I know by sight what a good machine product is and what is not. I can tell the quality of a watch fit and finish far better than many who allege to be experts' in the field of watch metallurgy. I know all the tricks of the trade and what materials are good, bad and overkill. I spent most of my adult life working with tolerances of 4 microns (.00015") or less designing and building precision dies.

The search for a new divers watch.

After searching the Internet for a new watch (Like I need another divers watch.) I looked at all the YouTube videos and watch reviews for any and all blue faced divers' watches. About twelve years ago I saw a Rolex Blue faced SS submariner divers and always wanted one. However, already having three Rolexes, I did not want to go and buy another one when personally I think price to quality is just too high. I'm sure Archeluxury would disagree with me, but sorry I call them the way I see them.

With today's modern CNC's and Laser cutting machine at the forefront of technology along with anyone nowadays can make a well-crafted SS watch. This really doesn't give Rolex the edge like it once had in days past. I bought an Orient Ray 21-jewel automatic diver watch for Christmas and was amazed at the fit and finished this inexpensive watch gave for the money. The only thing that turned me off from buying another Orient watch was the movement just isn't that accurate and can't be set to be anything more accurate than plus or minus one minute per every two days. Also within two months the crystal already has a chip in it because it is not a sapphire one (NOTE: No more watches without sapphire crystals, anything else chips and scratches too easily. My everyday 17-year old Rolex crystal still looks like new after 14-years of usage.)

I have a set rule on watch movement time accuracy. Good, better, best and excellent. Today an automatic movement to be rated as good; must be accurate within one minute a week. To get to the status of better, be within thirty seconds a week. To move up to best, it must have an accurate time of fifteen seconds a week and to become classified as an excellent movement, it should be within five seconds a week or less. There are no exceptions to this rule of movement accuracy. Anything that does not fall into these tolerances is a very poor movement in my judgment. A movement that can't hold a minute a week at least is so 1960'ds and shows that of poor craftsmanship of the movement itself. Even my Rolexes out of the box were accurate to within fifteen seconds a week and that's it.

After reading a lot of reviews good and some small comments of less desirable aspects of the watch, I decided on the Steinhart Ocean One Professional. It seemed like the most bang for the buck and everyone commented on how the fit and finish were very good.

Within two weeks the FedEx driver was at my door with my Steinhart Ocean One. As I looked at the watch, it was very good fit and finished whys but the bezels outer steel&#8230;it just wasn't up to par with the rest of the watches microfinish in my opinion. It was more of a 63P finish and not that of a 32ST finished the rest of the watches none polished surfaces had. All notches were very accurately spaced, but it just needed more grinding to bring it into its own. It just didn't do the ceramic blue bezel insert any justice. Here you have the beautiful ceramic blue eye popping bezel with its bright shiny numbers and then this uninteresting SS ground bezel. It needed more work to bring it up to par with the rest of the watch in my opinion.

The next really nice added feature is the engraved crown with the Steinhart S and crown above it. Far better than the Rolexes stamped polished crown on their submariner or the stamped H on the Hamilton Khaki divers. Steinhart really went the extra nine yards on this one. The only thing is it has is some sharp edges on it. This is a big NO-NO in the tool trade! All edges that are sharp and exposed to human contact&#8230;must be broken! In fact Thomgxx100 made mentioned of this same thing in one of his videos on YouTube about the GMT Steinhart watch; that the crown had sharp edges.

For me this was an easy fix. I just removed the bezel and polished it up to a micro four finish. When I remove the bezel from the watch there was a white powder underneath it, don't know what it was but it was left there from manufacturing. Also, this watch has a very thick sapphire crystal that you can't notice until the bezel is removed.

The SS bezel is well made with 120-pitched geared teeth. Aiding the driving mechanism is a high-carbon spring steel spring for indexing the bezel. I don't know how long the teeth to the bezel will last with that springs adding force to it all the time; but only time will tell. This definitely is a job for only those that have the right watch making tools and skill level to do so. If you want your bezel polished, then best-off to take it to a watchmaker for servicing.

The crown was also polished up a bit to take the edge off of it. This only took me less than a minute to do; so I don't know why Steinhart doesn't do this as part of their manufacturing process.

Now the polished bezel and crown match the watch impeccably and show off the bright silver numbers of the blue bezel. Makes it Pop!

All in all, this Steinhart Ocean One watch is now fit and finished top-shelf with the best of them.

Time to test the watches face and time accuracy.

At my work we have some pretty sophisticated equipment in the QC Department to measure/gauge piece part accuracy. We test parts to within .001 microns (.00003 of an inch) with a CNC OGP Number one and two Optical Gauging Micro Comparator that blows up parts to 200 magnifications.

I grabbed three watches with me to take to work for the testing to see how accurately the faces of the watches were printed, their layout and the hands and numbers location accuracy. This was one complaint that some people had on the Internet about the Steinhart's Ocean One not being up to par with that of a Rolex.

Watch one, Rolex 16220 Datejust Machine Bezel SS. cost $5000.oo USD. Two, Hamilton, Khaki H645150 Swiss made SS divers; with a Swiss 2834-2 movement costing $750.oo USD. And last was the Steinhart Ocean One SS Professional A10 movement cost $490.oo USD with shipping.

The first thing we tested for: Did any of these watches show flagrant violation in machining accuracy compared to that of a Rolex. None did! Both the Hamilton Khaki and Steinhart Ocean One came out with flying colors; I was quite impressed.

Next test was for the faces of the watches for numbers and lines inaccuracy in printing and/or placement of numbers compared to that of the Rolex. Once again, none did, all were spot on. Golf clap everyone!

Next we tested the accuracy of the movement's right out of the box for a given period of time of 168 hours.

1) Rolex 16220 Datejust out of the box @ 168 hours was 15 seconds.

2) Hamilton Khaki H645150 out of the box @ 168 hours 3.5 minutes in 168 hours. I then corrected this to 27 seconds in 168 hours after regulation of the movement, but this meant opening the watch for servicing. This may be beyond the skill level of most watch owners.

3) Steinhart Ocean One Professional with A10 movement out of the box @ 168 hours, 2 seconds. And the most impressive movement looks whys of any of the three watches.

Well there you have it! This tell me that with today's modern machinery and skill levels of watchmakers there really is no justification why any watch should not be as good or better than what some consider to be the best.

Amendment to my review on the Steinhart Ocean One Blue Professional.

When I did my review called: My 2 Cents on Steinhart Ocean One Professional Watch, I left some information out that I probably shouldn't have. One complaint from a YouTube video was that the bezel on the Steinhart GMT watches are loose and not very well made.

Well this is not exactly true and can be very deceiving to a first time watch buyer if they do not know why Thomgxx100 was able to move the bezel to his GMT and make it look like it was so loose.

Steinhart uses what is called a locking bezel that is unidirectional and locks into place just like that of a Come-A-Long. It has what is called ratchet teeth and when the spring is seated properly will eliminate all backlash of the bezel and keep it from moving. However, if the spring does not seat itself properly and is in-between the teeth, then the bezel will appear to be loose and have too much play.

When you have a 120-tooth bezel verses a 60-tooth one the teeth are smaller and it is harder for the spring to find home and seat itself. This is a very widely used method of preventing movement in the opposite direction in machinery and tools.

So all you have to do is move your bezel a little back a forth and seat the spring into place and it will then lock. Once locked it will have no movement at all and is considered by many Navy divers like myself to be the best way of preventing accidental movement besides a physical lock on the bezel itself.

I hope I have cleared this one up for everyone on why the bezel on YouTube had so much play. My Ocean One Professional when locked properly will not move except by force.



I apologize for the unforgiving photos. All photos taken with an iPhone 5S


----------



## wtma

Great "technical" review.
Thanks for the write up and all the hard works, it certainly is nice to know such an in-depth info like this while most of us probably won't even think about it. Very eyes-opening.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Great review, really enjoyed reading that.


----------



## Retrostyle

Thanks for da review!


----------



## twintop

Great review, that bezel sure pops now. Some great info you gathered there. Thank you for taking the time to share it.


----------



## alexcswong

This is the most technical review I ever read so far on ocean one series. Great job! It does make me one of Steinhart lover with higher confident. Bravo!!


----------



## JerylTan

Nice review. Now you should compare a Grand Seiko against all of them. I am curious too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watchmetal

JerylTan said:


> Nice review. Now you should compare a Grand Seiko against all of them. I am curious too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you everyone for you encouraging comments. Sometimes I think of myself as a watch nutcase and go a little overboard for no reason.

This review was a lot longer than what you read here but I thought I should downsize it so I wouldn't put any to sleep while reading it.

The Grand Seiko is a great watch and with its 36,000 bph is a very accurate movement too. But the cost can go into Rolex territory and then I think it becomes a bad investment but not a bad watch to own. Beautifully crafted and machined to perfection (as good as a Rolex steel watch) but with that said: Is it worth the price of admission?

I would take one in a heartbeat, but it's a money thing about a watch that according to others; is not as impressive as saying you have a Rolex. I think people look at Seiko's as being a watch for the commoner and not as a luxury top of the line timepiece that the Grand Seiko really is.

I look at it this way: Would I be embarrassed if I told people that I paid 6000.oo to 8000.oo USD for a Grand Seiko? That then becomes an individual call.


----------



## watchmetal

alexcswong said:


> This is the most technical review I ever read so far on ocean one series. Great job! It does make me one of Steinhart lover with higher confident. Bravo!!


I just wish Steinhart had the polished bezel, as an option because most of my divers watches have polished bezels and I think that option would go over really well with people.

I really like the color of the watch because it grabs attention to it like no other watch I have (Even my Rolexes are none impressive to onlookers.) except My Timex Mickey Mouse Electric circa 1971 watch did.

About thirty-five years ago I was at a car dealer and the salesman saw my Mickey Mouse and offered to buy it right then and there. But in all honesty, no one really ever looks are says anything about my watches at all, except this Blue Ocean One did pull the attention of someone at the grocery store.

I was standing in line at the grocery store the other day and as I was reaching into my cart the Steinhart Blue Ocean One caught the guy behind me's eye. I guess that Blue face really pops out and he made a comment about the watch that he's never seen anything like that and it was beautiful. I let him look at the watch and when he got to the back and saw the decorative A10 movement he was quite impressed. He thought it was a $4000.oo USD watch.

It really made me feel good because no other watch I own commanded such attention like this Steinhart did. Even at work it caught the attention of my fellow coworkers, too. And they could care less about my watches including the Rolexes. LOL!

I feel that no one should be embarrassed to own a Steinhart Ocean One watch or in fact any watch out there. Watches are very subjective and even the most criticize brand name can pull a rabbit out of its hat.

I just bought an Invicta SS 17044 with a Seiko NH35A movement for Christmas 2014. If I had to do an honest review on this watch it would not be pretty. In less than two hours of owning the watch it fell apart. But then again, I also bought an Invicta SS limited edition #0576 out of 7777, ILE8926OBA with a Seiko NH35A movement at the same time. It's so accurate that in 168-hrs it is within 2 seconds or less and not had a bit of trouble with it like the first one had.


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Ard

Very good!

Apparently the movements that Steinhart had acquired for use are on a whole, a cut above normal. I can't say why or how that would be but can say that post regulation my Ocean One runs at +/- two to three seconds per week based on my activity level. I wear it constantly so there are no long periods of non winding even as I toss & turn during the night it is always subject to the same wear patterns.

I have read many posts and reviews about these watches and can say that the positive reports far outweigh any negative ones. I believe I made a very good choice when I decided to buy my watch.

Ard


----------



## HenshinMan

Congrats and thanks for nice review. I do really love this watch.


----------



## Richqqqq

Superb write up. 
By changing resting positions I can keep my O1B within 1-2 seconds/week. I don't NEED in a pragmatic sense, such accuracy. ....but it definitely enhances the experience of wearing the watch.
Blue lume is cool too.


----------



## myke

Nice review/ I need a Soprod A10


----------



## Rick-F

"3) Steinhart Ocean One Professional with A10 movement out of the box @ 168 hours, 2 seconds. And the most impressive movement looks whys of any of the three watches."

Movement-wise, it is not looks that impresses some of us. This one impresses the heck out of me . . . even if it lacks superfluous decoration.


----------



## watchmetal

Rick-F said:


> "3) Steinhart Ocean One Professional with A10 movement out of the box @ 168 hours, 2 seconds. And the most impressive movement looks whys of any of the three watches."
> 
> Movement-wise, it is not looks that impresses some of us. This one impresses the heck out of me . . . even if it lacks superfluous decoration.
> 
> View attachment 3094290


I just watched a video on YouTube from Archie luxury and he stated that the more expensive the watch is the less accurate it may be. So don't expect too much from a luxury watch because it has a mechanical movement.

Believe it or not in the past 45 years of me collecting watches, this is the second watch I have ever owned that was this accurate and had a mechanical movement.


----------



## snowman40

watchmetal said:


> I just watched a video on YouTube from Archie luxury and he stated that the more expensive the watch is the less accurate it may be. So don't expect too much from a luxury watch because it has a mechanical movement.


I'd have to say that Archie Luxury was spouting nonsense, unless he actually said "The price of a watch is no indication of its accuracy".

Why should a more expensive watch be inherently less accurate? Answer - There's no reason...

M.


----------



## watchmetal

snowman40 said:


> I'd have to say that Archie Luxury was spouting nonsense, unless he actually said "The price of a watch is no indication of its accuracy".
> 
> Why should a more expensive watch be inherently less accurate? Answer - There's no reason...
> 
> M.


Yes that is exactly what he was saying. Price is not an indicator of accuracy when it comes to mechanical movements. That doesn't sound like nonsense to me but sound advice. 
QUOTE: "I think people need to be more realistic of mechanical movements and if you want accuracy then get a quartz watch."


----------



## snowman40

Quite different and, as you, say, sensible advice.

M


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yakkity

Great review Watchmetal, I noticed the same issues as you have. 
How did you protect the ceramic bezel insert as you polished the edges?


----------



## lordlorenzo

watchmetal said:


> This review is about a German Steinhart Ocean One Professional Swiss made Blue face and ceramic bezel divers watch.
> 
> Prolog: Introductory of myself. I'm a metallurgist and mechanical engineer with two Ph.D.'s in the science field. When I look at a watch I look for surface roughness characteristics of the machined metallic materials being use and the accuracy of which the item was implemented.
> 
> In the Tool & Die trade they use what is called an electroformed microfinish comparator gauge to judge surface roughness for irregularities of produced by cutting action of a tool edges and abrasive grains.
> 
> After working in the trade for 38-years I know by sight what a good machine product is and what is not. I can tell the quality ones
> The search for a new divers watch.
> 
> After searching the Internet for a new watch (Like I need another divers watch.) I looked at all the YouTube videos and watch reviews for any and all blue faced divers' watches. About twelve years ago I saw a Rolex Blue faced SS submariner divers and always wanted one. However, already having three Rolexes, I did not want to go and buy another one when personally I think price to quality is just too high. I'm sure Archeluxury would disagree with me, but sorry I call them the way I see them.
> 
> With today's modern CNC's and Laser cutting machine at the forefront of technology along with anyone nowadays can make a well-crafted SS watch. This really doesn't give Rolex the edge like it once had in days past.
> 
> The next really nice added feature is the engraved crown with the Steinhart S and crown above it. Far better than the Rolexes stamped polished crown on their submariner or the stamped H on the Hamilton Khaki divers. Steinhart really went the extra nine yards on this one.
> .




Interesting statements as I will be buying a Steinhart next so was interested in your review...

I am confused over some points though...I was under the impression that Rolex hadn't made a SS blue face sub without it being bi metal yellow gold.
So what you may have seen was either white gold or a custom job using a blue/gold bezel polished out or something (but then the blue with white gold only came out 5 years ago not 12) ....these days the years fly by as we get older though so must have been more recent?

While modern techniques have definitely helped manufacturers improve cases and finishes to much higher level to what would have been high end only a few years ago I would argue Rolex keeps well ahead....of course the Steinhart is great value but it's a $500 watch not a $5000 one....and from the processes Rolex goes through they (Steinhart) couldn't be expected to match them.

I've posted a ABTW link here where it lists how Rolex manufactures their pieces....
In part 1 it says that Rolex have invested in far better machinery so they can produce theirs in higher grade 916 steel ... This is a huge investment for them and leaves others still in 304 which is fine but it's not really a fair comparison - I think Rolex still have quite an edge here..........Steinhart does incredible for the retail price though I don't think that crown is engraved more etched?

Anyway the link is I think really interesting on how Rolex manufactures and keeps ahead hope you enjoy it

10 Things To Know About How Rolex Makes Watches | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## watchmetal

yakkity said:


> Great review Watchmetal, I noticed the same issues as you have.
> How did you protect the ceramic bezel insert as you polished the edges?


I used that green Frog tape to cover the bezel insert. Then polished the bezel on a pedestal grinder with buffing wheel attached using polishing rouge. I also use the frog tape to protect the watch body so when taking off the bezel you don't scratch the watch. The easiest way to remove the bezel is at 5 0'clook.

My only mistake was I did not take photos of the event. Dummy me!

I whish I had another watch to do, but all my watches already have polished bezels. Maybe if I order a GMT then I will do it again on that watch and take photos.

Really like the watch a lot but my wife said I can't play with it any more until she gives it to me for our anniversary next month. Ordered a 22 mm Blue Nato two-piece strap for it already.


----------



## watchmetal

lordlorenzo said:


> Interesting statements as I will be buying a Steinhart next so was interested in your review...
> 
> I am confused over some points though...I was under the impression that Rolex hadn't made a SS blue face sub without it being bi metal yellow gold.
> So what you may have seen was either white gold or a custom job using a blue/gold bezel polished out or something (but then the blue with white gold only came out 5 years ago not 12) ....these days the years fly by as we get older though so must have been more recent?
> 
> While modern techniques have definitely helped manufacturers improve cases and finishes to much higher level to what would have been high end only a few years ago I would argue Rolex keeps well ahead....of course the Steinhart is great value but it's a $500 watch not a $5000 one....and from the processes Rolex goes through they (Steinhart) couldn't be expected to match them.
> 
> I've posted a ABTW link here where it lists how Rolex manufactures their pieces....
> In part 1 it says that Rolex have invested in far better machinery so they can produce theirs in higher grade 916 steel ... This is a huge investment for them and leaves others still in 304 which is fine but it's not really a fair comparison - I think Rolex still have quite an edge here..........Steinhart does incredible for the retail price though I don't think that crown is engraved more etched?
> 
> Anyway the link is I think really interesting on how Rolex manufactures and keeps ahead hope you enjoy it
> 
> 10 Things To Know About How Rolex Makes Watches | aBlogtoWatch


Yes you are right; Rolex does not make a SS one, but the one I saw was specially made by a jeweler in Chicago. I really liked it but that watch cost them $8000.oo USD to buy back then, too rich for my blood.

Rolex likes to make out that it takes them a year to make a watch also&#8230;do you believe that? A tool and die maker can make a $150,000.oo highly precision die within .0002 tolerances or 4 microns in less than 8-16 weeks. These dies make a Rolex look like child's play.

What drives the price of a watch like Rolex up is because they can, not because it is such a well-made precision masterpiece. I have an Orient watch that would give any Rolex a run for their money on quality as for as the watch body goes.

Tests don't lie, only advertisement does. A 4-micro finish on a Rolex is still the same on a Steinhart; it doesn't change just because Rolex did it. Steel is steel and that does not change. 316 SS is use on exterior of buildings so there is no motivation to gild the lily and use 904 on the body of a watch. That makes for good advertisement but not practical in any sense of the word from an engineers viewpoint. The rest of their watch is still 316 SS like everyone else uses.

Sapphire crystal is still the same on a Rolex as it is on a Steinhart and no better. Precision of watch face, not better or more accurate than Steinhart, Seiko, Orient, Hamilton ect. So tell me where is Rolex cost compared to everyone else&#8230;labor!

I know enough about steel as a metallurgist and engineer to know that Rolex could use better steels in their watch, but they don't. In fact, the steel in their watch movement is no better than the A10's steel and that's a fact! They play the same game as everyone else does. Give the customer enough to make them happy but not too much as to cut into profits. Then make a name for themselves like Apple has and you can charge 41% profit too like Apple does.

What makes the cost of steel go up is the tolerances the steel is manufactured to and the prep of that steel! Has Rolex steel been normalized, heat-treated then drawn, cryogenically frozen to stabilize the molecules in the steel for expansions and contraction? No to all those. SO, once again what makes it better?

I don't buy into videos' done to make a company look good, been there, done that.

My review stands, it shows that Rolexes tolerances are no better than a Steinhart or Hamilton's and I stick to what my findings are, unless someone proves me wrong.


----------



## watchmetal

*YouTube video you can watch called: Inside the Steinhart Ocean 1.*

Here is a link to a video on YouTube you can watch called: Inside the Steinhart Ocean 1. He explains a lot about the movement but there are some anomalies about some of his statements about movement that are questionable.

1) He states that most of his Seiko watches have a better-looking movement in them than the Ocean One does. I have some watches that have the Seiko NH35A movement in them and I must say they are not that finished off and look a little cheesy if you ask me. They are accurate but fit and finish leave some to be desired. To me the Ocean One movement looks far better and finished off.
2) He makes the claim that his 50-year old Omega's movement is better than what is in the Ocean Ones. I really think he is exaggerating on this one. Technology has come a long way in 50-years and I think today's watch movements will definitely give such older movements a run for their money in many ways.

With Perlage swirls inside the Ocean One cases back (Note: This is the same that is on the A10 decorative movement.), the ST5 Swiss very accurate movement. For the price of an Ocean One how come everyone keeps comparing these watches to those that cost 10 to 20 times more than the Ocean One? I mean, after all we don't compare a Ford Focus to a Ferrari do we?

So what do you think?






Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## ZIPPER79

Hey Watchmetal,

What do you do when you're comparing items in the supermarket?
Just curious.....

LR


----------



## watchmetal

QUOTE:
"Hey Watchmetal,

What do you do when you're comparing items in the supermarket?
Just curious.....

LR"


If what you're asking me if I do my homework when purchasing an expensive item, then I try and compare apples with apples.

I have heard and read so many false and/or inaccurate statements on the Internet about watches that it's not even funny. Statements like: Because Rolex uses better SS steel on their watches they then can have a better shine/finish than other watches. This statement shows just how little this individual knows anything about steel and the standers that are set on microfinishes in the metal industry.

They even mention the weight of the watch and that to becomes a standard on how good the watch is. Which is completely nonsense! Titanium is better than SS, yet why doesn't Rolex make all their watches from Titanium? I will tell you why: Because manufacturing cost are higher to machine and polish Titanium than with SS, which is a softer metal to work with. It then will cut into your profits or you will have to raise your prices and that may lead to loss of sales.

It is the metal that is used and what properties of the metals hardness are that counts. Metal can be heat-treated to become very hard if need be and still have less weight than other metals. Then metal can be normalized, Heat-treated then double drawn or cryogenically stabilizing the molecules. Have you ever seen an advertisement from any high-end watch manufacture on how their watches will not expand or contract over time?

They even make reference to how the bezel moves and clicks and that then means quality. Steinhart uses ratchet teeth with stop spring, which is the best you can make (Just like that of Come-A-Long teeth and stop.) to holdfast any object. But because the Rolex sounds better, then it has to better still. My 40-year old Seiko 6105 uses a ball bearing and spring stop and it sounds beautifully made, but is a very sloppy bezel that has play in it. The sound of a bezel is not a judgment call of quality; it's how the engineer designed that bezel to stop and stay were it is suppose to that counts for a diver!

A Steinhart, Seiko, Orient, Omega, Invicta, Rolex, ect., can all have the exact same microfinish on them no matter what the steel may be, and that is a fact. The steal itself has no bearing on finishes; just how hard it is to apply that finish on a given metal.

In fact, a spokesperson from Lange & Sohne just made mentioned that because of machining technology is so much more advanced now than before, they can make more/better-complicated watches than ever before. But this doesn't just apply to the complication of a watch movement, but also to the fit and finish of a watch can now be mimic by any watch manufacturer out there.

We also have in BloombergBusiness reported that, 
"Similar to a luxury car, high-end watches are purchased as a visible reflection of wealth," said Deborah Aitken, an analyst at Bloomberg Intelligence. It doesn't state value for the money.

I'm an audiophile and in the high-end stereo equipment business, just because you pay $10,000.oo for a stereo amplifier from Conrad Johnson, Mark Levinson, Jeff Rowland doesn't mean you're buying far better sound than a $3000.oo amp, No, Your only getting about 5% better sound and that's it. It's called trickle down advancements in machining and electronics.

However, because people do not know how metal is rated, then they assume the roll of a metallurgist expert. Styling has nothing to do with fit and finish. Styling is an individual preference and is not a standard for metal and has nothing to do with that fit and/or finish or quality of the product at hand. As proven by the $125.oo Orient Ray watch I bought and Hamilton Khaki that is so good finish whys, it now is as good or better than an $8000.oo SS Rolex watch. It seems like people rate watches more on brand name and styling of that brand, other than that of the true finish the timepiece has. I'm talking about finish now not that the bezels insert is made from aluminum, ceramic or sapphire but how well that insert fits into the bezel itself.

I on the other hand, look at all aspects of the metals fit and finish as a metallurgist, and namesake does not persuade me in the slightest. I have the skill that takes years of metal working and engineering of metal to very close tolerances that shows me just what to look for and not give me a false positive outlook on things. I've seen microfinishes so good that it looks like you can see inside the metal itself.

It seem that the only thing that differentiates a good timepiece from a bad one is its mechanical movement, how well it's built and how accurately it keeps time. Nevertheless, you have to ask yourself is it worth the cost of thousands of dollars more for that movement?

Its though people are starting to split Nat hairs just to prove a high-end product is better than one that cost far less. Then this then will justify their expenditure of expendable wherewithal's.

I believe that my Steinhart has given me so much bang-for-the-buck, that spending more is redundant because of a fashionable name that now has lost ground to an inexpensive sibling.


----------



## chriscentro

Hi Watchmetal

Nice informative review!
What do you think of the steel used by SINN and Damasko?


----------



## practicalwatch

Watchmetal, I really enjoyed your review of this Steinhart. I own a pepsi bezel GMT and have been looking at this exact one as well. I also love the fact that you are able to back up your conclusions with fact and real life experiences. This, to me, is a rarity in the internet world now. I couldn't agree more regarding how much false information is slung around on the forums. You are a real breath of fresh air!


----------



## molecular

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## kelt

Watchmetal,

Still very interested to see pictures from you of the bezel removal/re-installation, according to several unlucky souls, it cannot be done on the actual Ocean One models without damaging the case permanently? Your experience would be enlightening!


----------



## watchmetal

molecular said:


> Thanks for the great review.



































Thanks guys I like doing them.

Anyone that has owned automatic watches before knows that within time some watch movement need to be regulated. This may be within the first month of ownership of a new watch. Though the watch may be very accurate at first like my Ocean One Premium was, with time and my movement and wearing habits, plus the breaking in period, that watch may become faster or slower from its factory settings.

This is no big deal and I have done it hundreds of times already and its par for automatic watches. Everything from my Rolex's, Seiko's, Orient, Hamilton and so on, all needed to be regulated at one time or another. I have also done this for fellow coworkers when their watches become faster or slower than they would like.

You can buy watchmaker tool kits at Sears or online and they are really not that expensive. Most tool kits run between $18-40.oo so it really is a must have if you don't wish to take your timepiece back to a watchmaker for them regulate it. There are lots of videos on YouTube to show you how to regulate and set your watch.

Taking the back off was a pain! It had to be the tightest back I've had to take off in 40-years. If you look at the photos, Steinhart added Perlage swirls inside the Ocean One cases back&#8230;WOW&#8230; beautiful, and this is the first watch I've owned that had this extra detailing done to it. Also remover the O-ring and relubricated it with silicone grease. This is the same grease they use on electronic rubber to keep it flexible.

Since the back was off, why not polish it up says I. It took me about a one minute to polish up the back to a micro 4 shine. I notice some Steinhart watches have polished backs and other don't, but I think it makes the watch look better, but then that's just me. Enjoy&#8230;


----------



## Omega410

Great write up, thank yku for taking the time and effort to provide such useful information. I ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 last night and now look forward to it even more. I considered a submariner but after reading the reviews, I came to the conclusion that the Steinhart would serve better as a daily watch.

Again, thank you!


----------



## watchmetal

Omega410 said:


> Great write up, thank yku for taking the time and effort to provide such useful information. I ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 last night and now look forward to it even more. I considered a submariner but after reading the reviews, I came to the conclusion that the Steinhart would serve better as a daily watch.
> 
> Again, thank you!


I was wearing my ocean one blue with blue jeans and a gray sweatshirt and my wife made mention how nice it looked and coordinate with the clothes.


----------



## jefewatch

watchmetal said:


> I was wearing my ocean one blue with blue jeans and a gray sweatshirt and my wife made mention how nice it looked and coordinate with the clothes.


LOL-> Sounds similar to my "off day outfit" Great review, but still on the fence about wearing jeans and a Steinhart...


----------



## Omega410

jefewatch said:


> LOL-> Sounds similar to my "off day outfit" Great review, but still on the fence about wearing jeans and a Steinhart...


IMO, the Steinhart works well with jeans or business wear. I think it could work with a suit however, I have other watches which I reserve for suits. The watch is very versatile when it comes to clothing since it is a diver.


----------



## CzechMate

Thank you for the effort you put into your review. Excellent reading, very interesting and very informative. Nice pictures as well! 
And welcome to the forum!


----------



## watchmetal

CzechMate said:


> Thank you for the effort you put into your review. Excellent reading, very interesting and very informative. Nice pictures as well!
> And welcome to the forum!


Thanks everyone for your input and welcoming me to the forum.

Sorry I don't have all that much input on all the different Steinhart watches but I'm enjoying my Ocean One Professional so much now that for the price it is literally untouchable by other brands.

In all honesty, I only wish I knew about the Steinhart watches sooner and I could have save my money and not bought the Invicta or Orient watches far last Christmas, that was a big mistake on my part. I can't regulate the Orient Ray to be any more accurate than a minute ever two days and I already have a small chip in the crystal.

The Invicta watches are not worth the money because of quality issues that I have had. One fell apart only after 2-hours of wearing it; the bezel fell off the watch.

However, I have smacked my Steinhart and not a scratch on the sapphire crystal face or ceramic bezel. I do have some scratches on the body of the watch but that's to be expected. But the main parts that count are as clean as the day I bought it.

Absolutely I will be buying another Steinhart and I will keep my eyes open on this forum for reviews and input from you guys. No more cheap watches for me or for that matter over price watches that give you no more bang for the buck than a Steinhart watch does at half to five times less the price.

I must look at my watch at least 20-30 times a day, so I think everyone should buy what he or she likes and not what the main stream thinks you should buy. Very good solid watch and the blue color looks great.

I will end this by saying: That I do not look at the Ocean One as a homage watch or a knockoff of a Rolex at all. Just like I do not look at generic drugs as homage or a knockoff of the original drug. They are now competing consumer products that are available if you want them. I look at it like an Apple product; Steinhart has used other people's ideals (1) and just made them different and/or better to fit their criteria and in no way are they trying to replicate the same.

(1) Apple has not invented anything as for as hardware goes but has taken ideas from everyone else and applied them to their products. If you don't believe me watch this YouTube video below:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DwFeC25BM9E0&ei=hjgTVe2bFMWXyASk84DoAg&usg=AFQjCNHf3f61ojPA0GFQZtcYxR9QhjgJfg&sig2=o7ExtAYFcI3HyIu0_C5VNw&bvm=bv.89217033,d.aWw

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Ticonderoga

Thanks for the interesting and informative write up.

I've long considered jumping in to the Rolex game but I didn't for a few reasons. This post pretty much puts me out of the Rolex game and into the Steinhart zone.

Sorry if what I'm about to say rubs some the wrong way, but...

A Rolex is really like a Ferrari. It's excessive. As posted previously, it is a show of affluence - that one can spend more than he needs to because he's so wealthy that money is no object. I am often amused when I see people sitting coach on a flight wearing an 18k Rolex. I think, "If you can afford the watch, you should be in 1st class, at least business class." I decided, until I can afford to ALWAYS fly 1st class, me getting a Rolex is a bit of showing off what I don't have. Reminds me of so many Lexus with spinning rims I see parked in front of the Section 8 housing complex.

I often wondered why someone didn't make a watch that was functionally identical to a Rolex for a much lower price. And then I discovered Stienhart and now I see that someone has. If we look at the fit and finish on this watch and then compare to a Rolex, where is the price difference? Its all in the markup. Fine jewelry is marked up 400-600% - it seems that Rolex is about the same.

I've always suspected it, now it is nice to have my suspicions validated by a double PhD. And thanks for that.

I only wish that they made this particular watch in black...


----------



## romeo890

Rolex 116619 
Rolex Submariner Date Watch: 18 ct white gold - 116619_lb


----------



## phlabrooy

Thank you, #watchmetal, for this report and review. 

It's great to hear about these actual, industrial-standard type tests and comparisons you have carried out. 

With today's modern technology, materials, industrial standards and tolerances, it really is possible to produce high quality finished timepieces, and also goes to show that we Ocean One owners should in no way feel that our watches are in any way inferior to big name brands ! Most micros today are well-built, quality timepieces, albeit at much lower prices. Just because some have big name brands on the dials, it certainly does not equate to being that much better or superior. This might have been true in the past ......

Today, we certainly do not have to pay up to 20 times the price to get similar quality.

The Ocean One Premium Blue looks to be a fantastic, value for money watch. I wonder whether Gunther would be so kind as to come out with a Premium Black version, as also mentioned above ? I am sure there would be no problems in moving those ! ;-)

It is easy to purchase a Black watch, sight- unseen, but much more difficult to buy a Blue one. Unless you actually handle or see the watch in person, it is extremely difficult to tell the exact shade of blue in pictures or monitor, and whether the bezel colour matches the dial, etc.

Since the beautiful Tudor Pelagos, originally only in Black, is now also offered in Blue, maybe Gunther can also offer this beauty in Black, as well !!!  

Regards,


----------



## Ring

watchmetal said:


> Anyone that has owned automatic watches before knows that within time some watch movement need to be regulated. This may be within the first month of ownership of a new watch. Though the watch may be very accurate at first like my Ocean One Premium was, with time and my movement and wearing habits, plus the breaking in period, that watch may become faster or slower from its factory settings.
> 
> This is no big deal and I have done it hundreds of times already and its par for automatic watches. Everything from my Rolex's, Seiko's, Orient, Hamilton and so on, all needed to be regulated at one time or another. I have also done this for fellow coworkers when their watches become faster or slower than they would like.
> 
> You can buy watchmaker tool kits at Sears or online and they are really not that expensive. Most tool kits run between $18-40.oo so it really is a must have if you don't wish to take your timepiece back to a watchmaker for them regulate it. There are lots of videos on YouTube to show you how to regulate and set your watch.
> 
> Taking the back off was a pain! It had to be the tightest back I've had to take off in 40-years. If you look at the photos, Steinhart added Perlage swirls inside the Ocean One cases back&#8230;WOW&#8230; beautiful, and this is the first watch I've owned that had this extra detailing done to it. Also remover the O-ring and relubricated it with silicone grease. This is the same grease they use on electronic rubber to keep it flexible.
> 
> Since the back was off, why not polish it up says I. It took me about a one minute to polish up the back to a micro 4 shine. I notice some Steinhart watches have polished backs and other don't, but I think it makes the watch look better, but then that's just me. Enjoy&#8230;


Thank You, Very nice, not too many folks would take the time to do what you've done .....


----------



## jaacck

Thank you so much for the review!


----------



## Omega410

Still loving my Ocean 1! i also showed my watch repair friend my Steinhart and he was very impressed with it, this was the first watch were he has shown quite a bit of interest which to me, says a lot.


----------



## TurboHarm

Wow I know now why I purchased 3 Steinharts, and Zero Rolex watches? Still I will not spend money on a brand name such as Rolex when there are many comparable brands for much less hard earned? Thanks for the Great write-up....


----------



## onek00lj4y

Thanks for the review,really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## watchmetal

Hello everyone, the last time reported on my Ocean One Professional divers watch was in February and I have been wearing this watch now everyday since. The reason for this update is because Christmas is right around the corner and some Horologist may be looking for a new watch/s to add to their collection. 

The big question is: 

Did the Steinhart Ocean One hold up as good as or better than other watches costing thousands of dollars more than this watch! In short if you don’t want to read any further, the short answer is a definite… yes! The Steinhart Ocean One with its A10 movement not only proved to be a contender in the high-end watch class market but also superseded that of the likes of Rolex, Hamilton, Omega, Seiko and Orient, too.

The ceramic bezel inlay:

I wear my watches on my right wrist and I’m also right handed. This means that my watches really take a beating more so than if on my left wrist. I’ve hit the watch so hard that on more than one occasion the bezel moved from its 12-o’clock position, which it was set at. Yet, the blue ceramic bezel inlay still looks like new without any marks or scratches on it. Not so with my other watches that only have an aluminum bezel inlay. Within less than 4-months they all became nicked and/or scratched. 

The great Sapphire double anti-reflecting coating crystal:

Don’t bother buying a watch that has nothing other than a Sapphire crystal on it. All watches like my Seiko’s and Orient’s watches that use other materials for their crystals are either chipped or scratched after a few months of wear. I wore my Rolex for 15-years and the Sapphire crystal still looks like new to this day. My Steinhart crystal is no exception to this rule. Sapphire crystals are usually placed on more expensive watches not on watches costing as much as a Steinhart does. So don’t cheap-out and think you will be the lucking one that your none Sapphire crystal will hold up to every day use, it will not, none of my crystals did. 

Movement accuracy from the A10:

QUOTE: "I have a set rule on watch movement time accuracy. Good, better, best and excellent. Today an automatic movement to be rated as good; must be accurate within one minute a week. To get to the status of better, be within thirty seconds a week. To move up to best, it must have an accurate time of fifteen seconds a week and to become classified as an excellent movement, it should be within five seconds a week or less. There are no exceptions to this rule of movement accuracy. Anything that does not fall into these tolerances is a very poor movement in my judgment. A movement that can’t hold a minute a week at least is so 1960’ds and shows that of poor craftsmanship of the movement itself. Even my Rolexes out of the box were accurate to within fifteen seconds a week and that’s it."

This is a Ying and Yang movement if I must say so. Once it was accurate to within 15-seconds in two months. Then some months it would be out by over a minute or two. I don’t get it? However, with that said for a mechanical watch movement it fits right in there with the very best watches I’ve owned, costing 15-times of what this Steinhart cost. Magnetism was never the problem with this watch for its accuracy physical phenomena that are cause by magnetic fields. The only thing I can think of is when I ride my Harley-Davidson Sportster the micro and macro vibrations of the handlebars affect the watches movement in some way. Other than that I have no clue why!

Outer casing of Stainless Steel:

Like all my other watches, this Steinhart held up just as good as any watch made from SS that I own. No excessive wear, nor did it shown to be anything other than a topnotch SS watch like you would expect from an Omega or Rolex but only cheaper. 

Conclusion:

You really have to think if a namesake is what you want to pay for? Because you’re not paying for an extremely higher quality when you shell out thousand of dollars more for an expensive timepiece. It’s like high-end stereo equipment, paying thousands of dollars more for a piece of equipment and expecting it to be 100% better in sound quality. This is not so; for those thousands of dollars you spent you may only get a 5% or 10% better sound and that’s it and in some cases even less will be your rewards for your money. How can you justify a $6000 USD Conrad-Jonson amp to a $25,000 Jeff Rowland amp that only sounds different but not better? Watches are subjective, unless they are of the extreme, will not vary that much in quality (at least not enough to justify their high cost to materials) until you hit that high water mark into custom watch movements with multiple complications. However, you could buy an Apple watch and spend more than a Steinhart and in a few years have technologies junk sitting in your watch box. 



Kevin Novak Ph.D.


----------



## kelt

kelt said:


> Watchmetal,
> 
> Still very interested to see pictures from you of the bezel removal/re-installation, according to several unlucky souls, it cannot be done on the actual Ocean One models without damaging the case permanently? Your experience would be enlightening!


Any chances to see pictures or video of your method to remove/reinstall the bezel on a Steinhart Ocean One without damages?


----------



## morpheuzzz

I received an Ocean One Black Ceramic a few months back as a gift. One of the first things I noticed was that the crown had to be turned counter clockwise (or downward, with dial facing you) to set the time. Is there a reason why this is? I checked all my other watches among which were Seikos, a Poljot and a Rolex, and they all need the crown turned clockwise or upward to set the time. 

Sorry if I come off as highjacking this thread, as I couldn't find a more specific one to post my question. Apologies to the OP.


----------



## Ring

morpheuzzz said:


> I received an Ocean One Black Ceramic a few months back as a gift. One of the first things I noticed was that the crown had to be turned counter clockwise (or downward, with dial facing you) to set the time. Is there a reason why this is? I checked all my other watches among which were Seikos, a Poljot and a Rolex, and they all need the crown turned clockwise or upward to set the time.
> 
> Sorry if I come off as highjacking this thread, as I couldn't find a more specific one to post my question. Apologies to the OP.


The design of the movement dictates the rotation of the crown to set the time and change the day and or date


----------



## WRXtranceformed

I'm a little late to the party here but I really enjoyed reading your hyper technical review and and empirical look at the quality of the watch (which can often be very subjective). Truthfully I had never heard of Steinhart before browsing these forums, and have had the Rolex models from which these are an homage on my wish list for a long time. But the thing I struggle with is not being able to "live" with a watch of that cost for a while to see if I like it before I pull the trigger. I have been trying to figure out how I could accomplish this, and these watches seem like a great solution without having to compromise on wearing a quality timepiece. And who knows, maybe I would "scratch that itch" without dropping $10 grand!


----------



## Toothbras

watchmetal said:


> Hello everyone, the last time reported on my Ocean One Professional divers watch was in February and I have been wearing this watch now everyday since. The reason for this update is because Christmas is right around the corner and some Horologist may be looking for a new watch/s to add to their collection.
> 
> The big question is:
> 
> Did the Steinhart Ocean One hold up as good as or better than other watches costing thousands of dollars more than this watch! In short if you don't want to read any further, the short answer is a definite&#8230; yes! The Steinhart Ocean One with its A10 movement not only proved to be a contender in the high-end watch class market but also superseded that of the likes of Rolex, Hamilton, Omega, Seiko and Orient, too.
> 
> The ceramic bezel inlay:
> 
> I wear my watches on my right wrist and I'm also right handed. This means that my watches really take a beating more so than if on my left wrist. I've hit the watch so hard that on more than one occasion the bezel moved from its 12-o'clock position, which it was set at. Yet, the blue ceramic bezel inlay still looks like new without any marks or scratches on it. Not so with my other watches that only have an aluminum bezel inlay. Within less than 4-months they all became nicked and/or scratched.
> 
> The great Sapphire double anti-reflecting coating crystal:
> 
> Don't bother buying a watch that has nothing other than a Sapphire crystal on it. All watches like my Seiko's and Orient's watches that use other materials for their crystals are either chipped or scratched after a few months of wear. I wore my Rolex for 15-years and the Sapphire crystal still looks like new to this day. My Steinhart crystal is no exception to this rule. Sapphire crystals are usually placed on more expensive watches not on watches costing as much as a Steinhart does. So don't cheap-out and think you will be the lucking one that your none Sapphire crystal will hold up to every day use, it will not, none of my crystals did.
> 
> Movement accuracy from the A10:
> 
> QUOTE: "I have a set rule on watch movement time accuracy. Good, better, best and excellent. Today an automatic movement to be rated as good; must be accurate within one minute a week. To get to the status of better, be within thirty seconds a week. To move up to best, it must have an accurate time of fifteen seconds a week and to become classified as an excellent movement, it should be within five seconds a week or less. There are no exceptions to this rule of movement accuracy. Anything that does not fall into these tolerances is a very poor movement in my judgment. A movement that can't hold a minute a week at least is so 1960'ds and shows that of poor craftsmanship of the movement itself. Even my Rolexes out of the box were accurate to within fifteen seconds a week and that's it."
> 
> This is a Ying and Yang movement if I must say so. Once it was accurate to within 15-seconds in two months. Then some months it would be out by over a minute or two. I don't get it? However, with that said for a mechanical watch movement it fits right in there with the very best watches I've owned, costing 15-times of what this Steinhart cost. Magnetism was never the problem with this watch for its accuracy physical phenomena that are cause by magnetic fields. The only thing I can think of is when I ride my Harley-Davidson Sportster the micro and macro vibrations of the handlebars affect the watches movement in some way. Other than that I have no clue why!
> 
> Outer casing of Stainless Steel:
> 
> Like all my other watches, this Steinhart held up just as good as any watch made from SS that I own. No excessive wear, nor did it shown to be anything other than a topnotch SS watch like you would expect from an Omega or Rolex but only cheaper.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> You really have to think if a namesake is what you want to pay for? Because you're not paying for an extremely higher quality when you shell out thousand of dollars more for an expensive timepiece. It's like high-end stereo equipment, paying thousands of dollars more for a piece of equipment and expecting it to be 100% better in sound quality. This is not so; for those thousands of dollars you spent you may only get a 5% or 10% better sound and that's it and in some cases even less will be your rewards for your money. How can you justify a $6000 USD Conrad-Jonson amp to a $25,000 Jeff Rowland amp that only sounds different but not better? Watches are subjective, unless they are of the extreme, will not vary that much in quality (at least not enough to justify their high cost to materials) until you hit that high water mark into custom watch movements with multiple complications. However, you could buy an Apple watch and spend more than a Steinhart and in a few years have technologies junk sitting in your watch box.
> 
> Kevin Novak Ph.D.


Lol, love how you sign your post Ph.D.


----------



## Bezelionaire

Superb review Watchmetal. I have been researching for months for the next "daily wearer" and your review helped me make my decision. 
I noticed that you purchased your Ocean One not that long ago, and for a really good price. 
Can anyone point me to the best place to find this watch? My searches show that it either needs to be purchased directly from the manufacturer in Germany or from gnomonwatches. Both options put this over watch well over the $600 mark. 

Thanks!


----------



## watchmetal

kelt said:


> Any chances to see pictures or video of your method to remove/reinstall the bezel on a Steinhart Ocean One without damages?


Yes I will get to that ASAP for you.
Kevin


----------



## watchmetal

morpheuzzz said:


> I received an Ocean One Black Ceramic a few months back as a gift. One of the first things I noticed was that the crown had to be turned counter clockwise (or downward, with dial facing you) to set the time. Is there a reason why this is? I checked all my other watches among which were Seikos, a Poljot and a Rolex, and they all need the crown turned clockwise or upward to set the time.
> 
> Sorry if I come off as highjacking this thread, as I couldn't find a more specific one to post my question. Apologies to the OP.


Thats Okay, Some watches have a positive stop in them so they can only be set in one direction. Even Rolex tells its owners to only set their dates when at 6:00 O'clock when applicable, other whys it my damage the watch.


----------



## watchmetal

WRXtranceformed said:


> I'm a little late to the party here but I really enjoyed reading your hyper technical review and and empirical look at the quality of the watch (which can often be very subjective). Truthfully I had never heard of Steinhart before browsing these forums, and have had the Rolex models from which these are an homage on my wish list for a long time. But the thing I struggle with is not being able to "live" with a watch of that cost for a while to see if I like it before I pull the trigger. I have been trying to figure out how I could accomplish this, and these watches seem like a great solution without having to compromise on wearing a quality timepiece. And who knows, maybe I would "scratch that itch" without dropping $10 grand!


Let me let you in on a little secret; nobody really cares if you have a Rolex or Timex on your wrist except you. Rolex's are reproduced so accurately nowadays that no one can tell the difference if it's counterfeit or if it's the real McCoy.

With that said, buy what you like and don't think about impressing anyone with a wristwatch that most can care less about. If you really want to make an impression with other guys&#8230;marry a supermodel; now they'll be impressed.


----------



## Ring

watchmetal said:


> Let me let you in on a little secret; nobody really cares if you have a Rolex or Timex on your wrist except you. Rolex's are reproduced so accurately nowadays that no one can tell the difference if it's counterfeit or if it's the real McCoy.
> 
> With that said, buy what you like and don't think about impressing anyone with a wristwatch that most can care less about. If you really want to make an impression with other guys&#8230;marry a supermodel; now they'll be impressed.


Hey, and don't forget, we want pics of the supermodel


----------



## watchmetal

Bezelionaire said:


> Superb review Watchmetal. I have been researching for months for the next "daily wearer" and your review helped me make my decision.
> I noticed that you purchased your Ocean One not that long ago, and for a really good price.
> Can anyone point me to the best place to find this watch? My searches show that it either needs to be purchased directly from the manufacturer in Germany or from gnomonwatches. Both options put this over watch well over the $600 mark.
> 
> Thanks!


Bought my watch direct from Steinhart and was on my doorstep in less than two weeks. It will be cheaper than you think because the American dollar is strong now.


----------



## watchmetal

Ring said:


> Hey, and don't forget, we want pics of the supermodel


Yea!!! photos pleases; I can see a Rolex anytime I want, but not a supermodel!


----------



## watchmetal

The photos show my Steinhart Ocean One as it is today.

I took these photos today to show in a comparison view of two watches with sapphire crystals but the Hamilton has the Aluminum bezel and the Steinhart has the ceramic bezel.

If you look closely at the Hamilton to your right on the watches bezel you can already see scratches at the 20-minute divers mark and at 11:00 O'clock there is more scratches and nicks in the bezel. Equally the watches have been worn about the same amount of time. Crystal are clear without chips or scratches. The difference is the Hamilton Khaki cost about $250 USD more than the Steinhart.

Photos taken with iPhone 6s


----------



## shadow4478

Nice review we need more good reviews like this....


----------



## Ticonderoga

watchmetal said:


> Let me let you in on a little secret; nobody really cares if you have a Rolex or Timex on your wrist except you. Rolex's are reproduced so accurately nowadays that no one can tell the difference if it's counterfeit or if it's the real McCoy.
> 
> With that said, buy what you like and don't think about impressing anyone with a wristwatch that most can care less about. If you really want to make an impression with other guys&#8230;marry a supermodel; now they'll be impressed.


+1


----------



## shadow4478

Nice review we need more good reviews like this....


----------



## shadow4478

To OP
Since your watch is listed under the premium line on the Steinhart website would the machining be any higher grade then the other Ocean's ? I assume not but curious.


----------



## watchmetal

shadow4478 said:


> Nice review we need more good reviews like this....


Thanks!


----------



## watchmetal

shadow4478 said:


> To OP
> Since your watch is listed under the premium line on the Steinhart website would the machining be any higher grade then the other Ocean's ? I assume not but curious.


No, It just falls under the umbrella of something different than the norm.

For example, a Blue SS Divers Rolex is something you don't see everyday. I have only seen one several years ago and it was bought at a premium price in Chicago.


----------



## shadow4478

watchmetal said:


> No, It just falls under the umbrella of something different than the norm.
> 
> For example, a Blue SS Divers Rolex is something you don't see everyday. I have only seen one several years ago and it was bought at a premium price in Chicago.


Looks like a fantastic watch. 
I wish you could interchange bezels like straps. I think it would look really good with a charcole gray and the blue dial.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmetal

shadow4478 said:


> Looks like a fantastic watch.
> I wish you could interchange bezels like straps. I think it would look really good with a charcole gray and the blue dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


If Steinhart sold such a bezel it would be feasible to do just that. I have already had my bezel off the watch and it, like other watches, just snaps on and off with a spring.

However, this taking off the bezel, YouTube shows how; is not for those that do not have the right watchmakers tools.

If you Google 'watchmakers tools' you will find that Sears even sells a set for about $40.oo USD but you can get them cheaper on the internet.


----------



## watchmetal

shadow4478 said:


> Looks like a fantastic watch.
> I wish you could interchange bezels like straps. I think it would look really good with a charcole gray and the blue dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


If Steinhart sold such a bezel it would be feasible to do just that. I have already had my bezel off the watch and it, like other watches, just snaps on and off with a spring.

However, this taking off the bezel, YouTube shows how; is not for those that do not have the right watchmakers tools.

If you Google 'watchmakers tools' you will find that Sears even sells a set for about $40.oo USD but you can get them cheaper on the internet.


----------



## shadow4478

watchmetal said:


> If Steinhart sold such a bezel it would be feasible to do just that. I have already had my bezel off the watch and it, like other watches, just snaps on and off with a spring.
> 
> However, this taking off the bezel, YouTube shows how; is not for those that do not have the right watchmakers tools.
> 
> If you Google 'watchmakers tools' you will find that Sears even sells a set for about $40.oo USD but you can get them cheaper on the internet.


Thats fantastic. 
Perhaps when one wants a facelift it woukd be good to contact steinhart and see if they will sell the full set.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump

Solid review. One of the best I've read.


----------



## Portland

Very detailed. Well done sir.


----------



## watchmetal

Portland said:


> Very detailed. Well done sir.


Thanks for the input, just trying to help those that may need the info so they can make an astute buying decision on their next watch without paying too much for one.

Everyone have a great Christmas and a happy HewYear.

Kevin


----------



## Portland

I've been lurking as a non-member for a long time, but it was your review that made my choice on the Ocean One. Before I buy a watch, I research the heck out of it to make sure it is what I want. Your review was a one stop shop for me.

Merry Christmas to you as well, I look forward to reading more of your threads.



watchmetal said:


> Thanks for the input, just trying to help those that may need the info so they can make an astute buying decision on their next watch without paying too much for one.
> 
> Everyone have a great Christmas and a happy HewYear.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## Ginzy1234

Thanks for the review!


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Great review, enjoyed it. Did I read that correctly, the out of thr box Steinhart lost only 2 sec after 168 hours? I have a watch with the Soprod A10, and it lost 10 sec in a day. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Speeds5

^ you read it right...

To the OP, very nice, detailed, and technical review. I second the comment that more of these types of reviews are needed here. Very well done sir.


----------



## watchmetal

dogandcatdentist said:


> Great review, enjoyed it. Did I read that correctly, the out of thr box Steinhart lost only 2 sec after 168 hours? I have a watch with the Soprod A10, and it lost 10 sec in a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's really not all that bad for one week for a mechanical watch. People do not realize that mechanical watches may/do require some servicing even when new to be regulated to the person that owns the watch.

I have never owned a mechanical watch that didn't need some tweaking right out of the box. Even with tweaking it may take several times to set the watch to your likening. I have always looked at it as that is the mature of the beast and its part of the obeisance of owning such timepieces.

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## up1911fan

One of these is on my list for 2016.


----------



## Bluside

Very nice review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## watchmetal

up1911fan said:


> One of these is on my list for 2016.


That's great to hear, I know you'll like it and much as I do.


----------



## mcbowflex

Awesome review. Definitely confirms my opinion that with Rolex you just go way too far into the point of diminishing returns. I wish the premium came in a green option as well. I definitely would have shelled out the extra bucks to get a Premium Green over just the Ocean one green. I'm eagerly awaiting my shipping email that I hope to get by Friday of this week.


----------



## CareyJ

I think the main difference between the premium and the rest of the Ocean line is that the premium watches use the Soprod movement.


----------



## up1911fan

While I was really thinking hard about this, the bezel was the big downside for me. I ended up buying a Squale 1545 Blueray off of a member lastnight. The blue just seem's to work better on that watch for me.


----------



## exarkun12

thanks for the review! nice watch!


----------



## anarasanen

I read this thread today second or third time and the review is still one of the best and most useful watch reviews I have read. And it can be useful even to Steinhart. OP, can you say anything about the quality of Victorinox watches, Certina DC Action Diver or Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium?


----------



## electricme

Great write up! I am really excited as my Ocean one Pepsi bezel is on its way, they just emailed me my tracking. I can not wait and this review made me even more excited.


----------



## mcbowflex

CareyJ said:


> I think the main difference between the premium and the rest of the Ocean line is that the premium watches use the Soprod movement.


The Soprod movement and ceramic bezel. From what I can tell you can only get a black ceramic bezel in the Ocean One line, but the premium offers ceramic in blue.

Green ceramic bezel and green dial would be awesome. Either movement would suffice for me.


----------



## watchmetal

watchmetal said:


> If Steinhart sold such a bezel it would be feasible to do just that. I have already had my bezel off the watch and it, like other watches, just snaps on and off with a spring.
> 
> However, this taking off the bezel, YouTube shows how; is not for those that do not have the right watchmakers tools.
> 
> If you Google 'watchmakers tools' you will find that Sears even sells a set for about $40.oo USD but you can get them cheaper on the internet.


Hello everyone, just yesterday (2-6-2016) I was at Harbor Freight and found watchmakers tools really for very inexpensive! From February 12[SUP]th[/SUP] -February 15[SUP]th[/SUP] you can get 20% off any single item if you have one of their coupons.


----------



## watchmetal

mcbowflex said:


> Awesome review. Definitely confirms my opinion that with Rolex you just go way too far into the point of diminishing returns. I wish the premium came in a green option as well. I definitely would have shelled out the extra bucks to get a Premium Green over just the Ocean one green. I'm eagerly awaiting my shipping email that I hope to get by Friday of this week.


I'm with you on that one...love the Green too.


----------



## watchmetal

anarasanen said:


> I read this thread today second or third time and the review is still one of the best and most useful watch reviews I have read. And it can be useful even to Steinhart. OP, can you say anything about the quality of Victorinox watches, Certina DC Action Diver or Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium?


Voctorinox watches are overall nice watches, but overpriced for a none mechanical watch. But if you're looking for a divers watch I would stay away from battery operated ones. Mechanical watches for me anyway, are still the best for longevity purposes. I still have my Vietnam Seiko automatic 6105-8119 that still works. All I have to do is shake it up a bit and I'm ready to go for the day. Maybe not something I would go diving with or swimming with anymore, but taking a shower with it on would be okay. The seals are still nice and tight and its 41-years old now. If this was a battery operated watch it would be dead and would have to be serviced with new battery and resealed and tested once again.

Certina DC 1888 divers automatic is another nice watch if you can catch it on sale for less than $600.oo USD. It has a respectable Caliber 2824-2 movement with a 38-hour power reserve and Sapphire crystal. Not bad at all if priced under that $600.oo dollar mark.

Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium is good watch too, very competitive with the Certina DC 1888. Could I say ones better than the other&#8230;only the movements will differentiate the two that will have to be a though call on your side. Definitely read and do your homework on the Certina DC 1888 first before buying.








My Seiko divers 6105-8119 never been opened as of this day and all original, except for the strap.


----------



## anarasanen

watchmetal said:


> Voctorinox watches are overall nice watches, but overpriced for a none mechanical watch. But if you're looking for a divers watch I would stay away from battery operated ones. Mechanical watches for me anyway, are still the best for longevity purposes. I still have my Vietnam Seiko automatic 6105-8119 that still works. All I have to do is shake it up a bit and I'm ready to go for the day. Maybe not something I would go diving with or swimming with anymore, but taking a shower with it on would be okay. The seals are still nice and tight and its 41-years old now. If this was a battery operated watch it would be dead and would have to be serviced with new battery and resealed and tested once again.
> 
> Certina DC 1888 divers automatic is another nice watch if you can catch it on sale for less than $600.oo USD. It has a respectable Caliber 2824-2 movement with a 38-hour power reserve and Sapphire crystal. Not bad at all if priced under that $600.oo dollar mark.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium is good watch too, very competitive with the Certina DC 1888. Could I say ones better than the other&#8230;only the movements will differentiate the two that will have to be a though call on your side. Definitely read and do your homework on the Certina DC 1888 first before buying.


Victorinox makes mechanical watches too. They seem to be ok quality to me. I've considered purchasing a Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium, but I wonder if titanium is the right material for watches. It seems to get scratches easily.


----------



## modsupremo

Brilliant!
Thanks for the wealth of information!


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

Wow great review. Most of the technical detail was new to me but interesting. When I get a Steinhart, i will have to send to you for the treatment (ha ha)


----------



## Spearo

Kevin, it's guys like you who make this forum awesome.
Well done my man - love your work!


----------



## Ring

watchmetal said:


> This review is about a German Steinhart Ocean One Professional Swiss made Blue face and ceramic bezel divers watch.
> 
> Prolog: Introductory of myself. I'm a metallurgist and mechanical engineer with two Ph.D.'s in the science field. When I look at a watch I look for surface roughness characteristics of the machined metallic materials being use and the accuracy of which the item was implemented.
> 
> In the Tool & Die trade they use what is called an electroformed microfinish comparator gauge to judge surface roughness for irregularities of produced by cutting action of a tool edges and abrasive grains.
> 
> After working in the trade for 38-years I know by sight what a good machine product is and what is not. I can tell the quality of a watch fit and finish far better than many who allege to be experts' in the field of watch metallurgy. I know all the tricks of the trade and what materials are good, bad and overkill. I spent most of my adult life working with tolerances of 4 microns (.00015") or less designing and building precision dies.
> 
> The search for a new divers watch.
> 
> After searching the Internet for a new watch (Like I need another divers watch.) I looked at all the YouTube videos and watch reviews for any and all blue faced divers' watches. About twelve years ago I saw a Rolex Blue faced SS submariner divers and always wanted one. However, already having three Rolexes, I did not want to go and buy another one when personally I think price to quality is just too high. I'm sure Archeluxury would disagree with me, but sorry I call them the way I see them.
> 
> With today's modern CNC's and Laser cutting machine at the forefront of technology along with anyone nowadays can make a well-crafted SS watch. This really doesn't give Rolex the edge like it once had in days past. I bought an Orient Ray 21-jewel automatic diver watch for Christmas and was amazed at the fit and finished this inexpensive watch gave for the money. The only thing that turned me off from buying another Orient watch was the movement just isn't that accurate and can't be set to be anything more accurate than plus or minus one minute per every two days. Also within two months the crystal already has a chip in it because it is not a sapphire one (NOTE: No more watches without sapphire crystals, anything else chips and scratches too easily. My everyday 17-year old Rolex crystal still looks like new after 14-years of usage.)
> 
> I have a set rule on watch movement time accuracy. Good, better, best and excellent. Today an automatic movement to be rated as good; must be accurate within one minute a week. To get to the status of better, be within thirty seconds a week. To move up to best, it must have an accurate time of fifteen seconds a week and to become classified as an excellent movement, it should be within five seconds a week or less. There are no exceptions to this rule of movement accuracy. Anything that does not fall into these tolerances is a very poor movement in my judgment. A movement that can't hold a minute a week at least is so 1960'ds and shows that of poor craftsmanship of the movement itself. Even my Rolexes out of the box were accurate to within fifteen seconds a week and that's it.
> 
> After reading a lot of reviews good and some small comments of less desirable aspects of the watch, I decided on the Steinhart Ocean One Professional. It seemed like the most bang for the buck and everyone commented on how the fit and finish were very good.
> 
> Within two weeks the FedEx driver was at my door with my Steinhart Ocean One. As I looked at the watch, it was very good fit and finished whys but the bezels outer steel&#8230;it just wasn't up to par with the rest of the watches microfinish in my opinion. It was more of a 63P finish and not that of a 32ST finished the rest of the watches none polished surfaces had. All notches were very accurately spaced, but it just needed more grinding to bring it into its own. It just didn't do the ceramic blue bezel insert any justice. Here you have the beautiful ceramic blue eye popping bezel with its bright shiny numbers and then this uninteresting SS ground bezel. It needed more work to bring it up to par with the rest of the watch in my opinion.
> 
> The next really nice added feature is the engraved crown with the Steinhart S and crown above it. Far better than the Rolexes stamped polished crown on their submariner or the stamped H on the Hamilton Khaki divers. Steinhart really went the extra nine yards on this one. The only thing is it has is some sharp edges on it. This is a big NO-NO in the tool trade! All edges that are sharp and exposed to human contact&#8230;must be broken! In fact Thomgxx100 made mentioned of this same thing in one of his videos on YouTube about the GMT Steinhart watch; that the crown had sharp edges.
> 
> For me this was an easy fix. I just removed the bezel and polished it up to a micro four finish. When I remove the bezel from the watch there was a white powder underneath it, don't know what it was but it was left there from manufacturing. Also, this watch has a very thick sapphire crystal that you can't notice until the bezel is removed.
> 
> The SS bezel is well made with 120-pitched geared teeth. Aiding the driving mechanism is a high-carbon spring steel spring for indexing the bezel. I don't know how long the teeth to the bezel will last with that springs adding force to it all the time; but only time will tell. This definitely is a job for only those that have the right watch making tools and skill level to do so. If you want your bezel polished, then best-off to take it to a watchmaker for servicing.
> 
> The crown was also polished up a bit to take the edge off of it. This only took me less than a minute to do; so I don't know why Steinhart doesn't do this as part of their manufacturing process.
> 
> Now the polished bezel and crown match the watch impeccably and show off the bright silver numbers of the blue bezel. Makes it Pop!
> 
> All in all, this Steinhart Ocean One watch is now fit and finished top-shelf with the best of them.
> 
> Time to test the watches face and time accuracy.
> 
> At my work we have some pretty sophisticated equipment in the QC Department to measure/gauge piece part accuracy. We test parts to within .001 microns (.00003 of an inch) with a CNC OGP Number one and two Optical Gauging Micro Comparator that blows up parts to 200 magnifications.
> 
> I grabbed three watches with me to take to work for the testing to see how accurately the faces of the watches were printed, their layout and the hands and numbers location accuracy. This was one complaint that some people had on the Internet about the Steinhart's Ocean One not being up to par with that of a Rolex.
> 
> Watch one, Rolex 16220 Datejust Machine Bezel SS. cost $5000.oo USD. Two, Hamilton, Khaki H645150 Swiss made SS divers; with a Swiss 2834-2 movement costing $750.oo USD. And last was the Steinhart Ocean One SS Professional A10 movement cost $490.oo USD with shipping.
> 
> The first thing we tested for: Did any of these watches show flagrant violation in machining accuracy compared to that of a Rolex. None did! Both the Hamilton Khaki and Steinhart Ocean One came out with flying colors; I was quite impressed.
> 
> Next test was for the faces of the watches for numbers and lines inaccuracy in printing and/or placement of numbers compared to that of the Rolex. Once again, none did, all were spot on. Golf clap everyone!
> 
> Next we tested the accuracy of the movement's right out of the box for a given period of time of 168 hours.
> 
> 1) Rolex 16220 Datejust out of the box @ 168 hours was 15 seconds.
> 
> 2) Hamilton Khaki H645150 out of the box @ 168 hours 3.5 minutes in 168 hours. I then corrected this to 27 seconds in 168 hours after regulation of the movement, but this meant opening the watch for servicing. This may be beyond the skill level of most watch owners.
> 
> 3) Steinhart Ocean One Professional with A10 movement out of the box @ 168 hours, 2 seconds. And the most impressive movement looks whys of any of the three watches.
> 
> Well there you have it! This tell me that with today's modern machinery and skill levels of watchmakers there really is no justification why any watch should not be as good or better than what some consider to be the best.
> 
> Amendment to my review on the Steinhart Ocean One Blue Professional.
> 
> When I did my review called: My 2 Cents on Steinhart Ocean One Professional Watch, I left some information out that I probably shouldn't have. One complaint from a YouTube video was that the bezel on the Steinhart GMT watches are loose and not very well made.
> 
> Well this is not exactly true and can be very deceiving to a first time watch buyer if they do not know why Thomgxx100 was able to move the bezel to his GMT and make it look like it was so loose.
> 
> Steinhart uses what is called a locking bezel that is unidirectional and locks into place just like that of a Come-A-Long. It has what is called ratchet teeth and when the spring is seated properly will eliminate all backlash of the bezel and keep it from moving. However, if the spring does not seat itself properly and is in-between the teeth, then the bezel will appear to be loose and have too much play.
> 
> When you have a 120-tooth bezel verses a 60-tooth one the teeth are smaller and it is harder for the spring to find home and seat itself. This is a very widely used method of preventing movement in the opposite direction in machinery and tools.
> 
> So all you have to do is move your bezel a little back a forth and seat the spring into place and it will then lock. Once locked it will have no movement at all and is considered by many Navy divers like myself to be the best way of preventing accidental movement besides a physical lock on the bezel itself.
> 
> I hope I have cleared this one up for everyone on why the bezel on YouTube had so much play. My Ocean One Professional when locked properly will not move except by force.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the unforgiving photos. All photos taken with an iPhone 5S


Excellent job, thanks. But I am interested in knowing how you tested the running of these for the 168 hours?


----------



## krstgor

@forum moderators: Can you make this post "sticky". IMHO, it is one of the best, most professional posts in the entire Steinhart forum.


----------

